# ID these crypts



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a little quiz for you crypt guys....

ID these crypts:

1)









2)









3)









4)









The right answers will be posted in a few days...

G' luck!


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok let's see...


1) C. willisii
2) C. pontederiifolia
3) C. scurrilis --- pinkish under the leaf...
4) C. cordata


Soooo how terribly did I do??? 

I'm dreaming of a tank background full of C. balansae... and these little gems in the foreground!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Almost 50 views and only one guess?!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Aw, c'mon. No spathes? 

1. C. minima
2. C. beckettii "Green"
3. Got me. I want one, whatever it is 
4. C. cordata "Blassii"


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mmmmm, I'm very bad with this, but 1 and 4 seems to be something like cordata for me, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have no clue, I'm still learning. But if I had to guess, yes, the last one I would say _C. cordata_ var. Blassii, because I have one that looks just like it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Good guesses - but I was trying to reinforce a point I guess. Legomaniac was on the right track - you really need spathes to ID these plants!

1) C. minima
2) C. minima
3) C. minima
4) C. cordata (threw that in there as a curve ball)


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Those first 3 are all minimas? Wow! Are they all different variations or localities?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - the first three are all different locations! There are a couple of other 'forms' that are fairly distinct as well that I don't have - yet


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Really nice the last two minimas...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

The C.minima in the third pic looks really awesome. Which location?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I dont remember the location of the 2nd one, but the third one is probably from Sumatra - its C. minima 'Gasserii' - its a clone of what Robert Gasser grew in Florida - bright yellow spathe!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice one.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

_C. minima "Gasseri"_, huh? I'm definitely gonna have to get that one sometime. Awesome!


----------

